# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  المحاماة في اليمن

## عادل البكار

*تقييم أداء مهنة المحاماة في اليمن والى أي مدى أسهمت في تحقيق وخدمة العدالة والدور الذي لعبته بالإيجاب أو السلب في إصلاح القضاء موضوع في تقديري يحتاج لبحث ودراسة واستطلاع لأراء المختصين والمهتمين وصولا لتقييم شامل وواقعي.*
*هناك أخطاء وسلبيات عديدة لكن الحلول والمعالجات لا تأتي من خلال أراء ارتجاليه وسريعة دون بحث ودراسة ولكن هذا لا يمنعني من طرح وجهة نظري عن المرحلة التي يبدأ منها كل محامي وينطلق منها في مشواره المهني باعتبارها الارضيه الأساس تأتي فترة التمرين بعد الدراسة الجامعية في الحقوق ليكتسب فيها المتمرن فنون ومعارف ومهارات ضرورية ولازمه تصقل شخصيته كمحامي وتميزه عن غيره من رجال القانون من خلال التحاقه بأحد مكاتب المحاماة لثلاث سنوات, شخصياً قضيت فترات لا بأس بها في أكثر من مكتب محاماة لم أجد مكتباً واحداً يقوم بهذا الدور أو توجد لديه خطط وبرامج للتدريب والتأهيل وطوال الثلاث سنوات يركض المتمرن في المحاكم والنيابات ودوائر الشرطة دون خارطة طريق .*
*نقابة المحامين لا تقوم بأي دور في هذا الجانب لا تكلف نفسها عقد ندوات ومحاضرات دوريه ومستمرة , لا تقدم دورات تأهيليه متخصصة وفق برنامج معد ومدروس , لا تقوم حتى بإنزال برامج للتدريب والتأهيل تلزم بها مكاتب المحاماة وتشرف على تنفيذها , ما يهمها هو خمسه أحكام يأتـي بها المتمرن نهاية الفترة ربما لم يحضر فيها ســوى جلسة النطق !! أو لمجرد التأجيل !! اختلالات وعشوائية شديدة تسيطر على هذه المرحلة . من المسئول عن هذه الاختلالات ؟ ما انعكاساتها على مستقبل المتمرن وتأثيرها على مستوى أداءه كمحامي ؟؟ بالتأكيد الإجابات ستكون غير مرضيه للجميع .*
*هذا ما يتعلق بالتحصيل المعرفي أما وضع المتمرن خلال هذه الفترة فكثير من المحامين المتمرنين يواجهون استغلالا فاحشاً وظلماً عسوفاً من أساتذتهم يعملون لديهم سخره بلا مقابل , يشعرون بالظلم والهضم دون أن يحرك ذلك ضمير نقابتهم .*
*هذه هي طبيعة المرحلة والتي لن تستطيع أي جهة أو باحث أن يتجاهلها وهي بصدد دراسة وتقييم أداء مهنة المحاماة في بلادنا وللأمانة يجب أن نشيد بإستثناء مؤسستين وحيدتين تحاولان إصلاح هذا الخلل مؤسسة علاو ومؤسسة مدار القانونية للمحامية غناء المقداد*

----------


## safih-bawazeer

[align=justify] 
الأخ / عادل البكار 
قرأت ماكتب هنا 
ووالله إنه لأمر محزن 
بيد أن البدايات لابد أن تواجه 
عرقلات وصعوبات 
والتي لن تدحض إلا 
إذا ساهم الجميع يدا بيد 
للنهوض بهذه المهنة الإنسانية 
شكرا بلا انتهاء 
[/align]

----------

